# Derailment RVA



## oldmanLee (Dec 1, 2009)

The local ABC affiliate just announced a derailment over on the line running thru Northside off School Street.Seems to be near the camp on Lombardy.More details as available.


----------



## oldmanLee (Dec 1, 2009)

Addendium: appears to be a minor derailment,but will have the line tied up for some hours.Expect delays.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Dec 1, 2009)

Goddamn. I was just running around that part of town checking out freights yesterday.


----------

